# Ship Combat



## Goldkatana (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

I know there's been discussion of improved and/or expanded ship combat rules.  Is there an ETA?  My party is about to have the smugglers encounter and I just wondered if the "new" rules will be in the 3rd installment or if I'll have to look elsewhere (and later) for them.

Thanks,

Goldkatana


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 26, 2012)

The 3rd adventure has the next level of the rules -- handling the basics of ship-to-ship combat with cannons involved. But there's not really anything that would be necessary for the combat in adventure 2. 

I'm trying to spool out naval combat encounters slowly, so the players have an opportunity to learn just as much as they need for that encounter. 

The full naval combat rules won't be out for a while. No clear ETA.


----------



## Goldkatana (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

